# Whiting Ranch for roadies?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll be attending a training class in Lake Forest all next week. Figure I'll spend a few nights in a motel instead of driving all the way back to N. Hollywood every day. Anyway, I'm looking at a map that shows Whiting Ranch just around the corner from the classroom. Is Santiago Canyon Road (S18) a good, reasonably safe road ride?

I'm probably looking at evening rides perhaps just an hour in length. Climbing is preferred. I have a dynohub and headlight so can handle darkness.

Any other thoughts for road rides in that area (Lake Forest/El Toro)?


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Santiago Canyon is a nice ride and I usually do a 30 mile loop starting North of Whiting Ranch. Ive never ridden over there in the dark and it gets pitch black out there at night so be careful. Cars will have a difficult time seeing you once the sun goes down.


----------

